
Google's new book search deals in ideas, not keywords – Axios - jedwhite
https://www.axios.com/googles-new-book-search-1523660313-183fb57a-7d2e-470e-92b2-b6c833d89663.html
======
jedwhite
It's live to play with here:
[https://books.google.com/talktobooks/](https://books.google.com/talktobooks/)

